# Tank of the Month: September 2004



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

This month's Tank of the Month belongs to Marcin Betlejewski (RedBaron)'s 300 liter aquarium. Congratulations Marcin! You can read more about it here.

Please post your feedback and questions in this topic.


----------



## Fish4brains (May 12, 2004)

*wow...*

That looks amazing.. congrats! What plant is in the foreground- is that hairgrass?


----------



## RedBaron (May 16, 2004)

*Re: wow...*



Fish4brains said:


> That looks amazing.. congrats! What plant is in the foreground- is that hairgrass?


Thanx. The plant in the foreground is Eleocharis acicularis (I don't know common name)


----------



## Fish4brains (May 12, 2004)

Thanxs for the id- i also looked up the sci name and i found its name was needle spike rush


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

What's the name of the plant with the pink tips left to the microsorum?

Aviel.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> What's the name of the plant with the pink tips left to the microsorum?


I think that's Rotala Wallichii


----------



## scarlet (Oct 2, 2004)

Congratulations!  Beautiful aquascaping, and plant selection. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 13, 2004)

*congrats! good work...*

I love the color in your tank.....i wish to learn some skill on photo shooting on the aquarium,do you mind to share some idea with me...thank you


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I really like the full look of this tank!


----------



## baj (Nov 2, 2004)

I love the two lines in the tank, the first one being the dark bolbitis curving across the center to the back and the second being the right most of the tank, looks like baby tears (H micranthemoides) sloping upwards. Brilliant!


----------



## wild-tiger (Sep 28, 2004)

Absoultly stunning!


----------



## plto (Nov 22, 2004)

Congratulations!!!! Marcin  

Your tank is now international!!!!!!!
it is very beautiful, i think it is most beautiful in Poland

Regards
Pozdrowienia


----------

